# Woher Acros Steuersätze?



## Eisenfaust (16. Dezember 2003)

Hallo liebe Bergwerk-Fahrer.

Nun gedeiht mein Wunsch, auch einen Bergwerkrahmen zu erstehen, immer deutlicher, leider bin ich mir bei der Wahl des Steuersatzes noch nicht so ganz sicher. Ich denke aber, daß ich mich auf den ACROS AH06 eingeschossen habe. 

Jetzt würde mich interessieren, woher ich einen solchen günstig von einem Händler käuflich erwerben kann. Das Modell AH06 gibt es ja auch mit Keramikkugeln im lager, was mich besonders reizen täte, nur woher und für wieviel?

Auf die Idee, die Händlerliste von www.acros.de abzuklappern, bin ich auch schon gekommen. Trauriges Resultat: die hiesigen (Raum Mainz/Wiesbaden/Frankfurt) Händler haben die Steuersätze von Acros gar nicht auf lager und wenn sie mir einen beschaffen, dann zu Horrorpreisen oberhalb der 90 euro Linie. Danke, denke ich mir, da ist eine Schmerzgrenze unter der ich jaulend zusammensacke.

Ich wäre Euch sehr verbunden, wenn Ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Tips geben könnten, wo man den AH06 denn kaufen kann. Ich lege keinen Wert auf eine aufgelasertes Bergwerkemblem, dadurch wird der Steuersatz weder besser noch schlechter, nur teurer 

Dankeschön im voraus,

Eisenfaust


----------



## Boandl (27. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Eisenfaust,

der AH 02 kostet 88  in der Normalversion, der AH 06 etwas mehr auch ohne Keramikkugeln. Lagerung und Abdichtung sind auch in der Normalversion hervorragend.
Die angesprochenen Händler liegen also gar nicht so verkehrt.
Ich werde mir einen holen, bei dem Rahmenpreis macht der das Kraut auch nicht mehr fett. Sagt ma a so, bei uns.

P.S. Hab seit Wochen eine Suche bei ebay laufen nach dem AH 06, aber da ist nichts am Markt, scheinbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnthonyXIV (28. Dezember 2003)

@ Eisenfaust, 

der Händler bei dem Du den Rahmen ordest kann den AH 06 einfach bei Bergwerk mitbestellen! Bei einem Exemplar können 
wir ihn Dir auch persönlich zuschicken.


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Eisenfaust (28. Dezember 2003)

Hallo.
Danke fuer die Informationen. Ich habe bei meinem Bergwerkhaendler den Acros AH06 ohne Keramikkugeln gleich mitbestellt, war einfacher auf die Art, er baut mir diesen gleich mit ein, somit habe ich Arbeit weniger ;-) Ich bin mal gespannt, ob dieser Steuersatz haelt, was viele von ihm versprechen, scheint ja ein Stueck 'Edelmetall' zu sein. 
Ich habe uebrigens auch zwanghaft bei eBay nach AH02 und/oder AH06 gesucht,ohne Erfolg; selbst die meisten Haendler liefern nur auf Bestellung. Das Produkt scheint entweder neu oder zu nobel ...

Gruss Eisenfaust


----------



## Boandl (20. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ist wahrscheinlich nicht mehr aktuell, aber im Moment gibt es beim grossen E ein paar Acros-Steuersätze.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3654350758&ssPageName=MERC_VIClosedWinner


----------



## Eisenfaust (21. Januar 2004)

Vielen Dank, mal sehen, ob sich da auch ein AH-06 ergattern laesst ...

Gruss und Dank,
Eisenfaust


----------



## Boandl (21. Januar 2004)

Eisenfaust schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank, mal sehen, ob sich da auch ein AH-06 ergattern laesst ...
> 
> Gruss und Dank,
> Eisenfaust



Viel Glück!

Ich hab schon einen erwischt!


----------



## Chrischan (6. Mai 2004)

Moin Moin.

Ich finde es schon extrem, wie man einigen Produkten hinterhereifern muss. Ich selber habe auch extrem lange nach meinem AI-22 geforscht. Falls ich jemanden noch helfen kann, gerne. Ich habe eine Quelle erschlossen.

Also meldet euch, ich helfe gerne.

Ahoi. Chrischan.


----------

